# Maguroni Lures



## red34

The wait is almost over. As many of you know OTI has become the exclusive importer of Maguroni lures. We have completely redesigned the internal structure in the lures, including replacing the thru-wire with a solid stainless steel insert... that will increase the strength and overall fortitude of the lure. Other features include a re-worked magnetic weight transfer system, 5 new colors, new packaging and now the lures come rigged with OTI Raptor split rings and 4X Raptor Treble hooks. The lures measure 186mm and weigh in at 80g. They are the strongest molded swim baits available in their price point and offer an excellent value to fishermen looking for strength and dependability, while not looking to empty their bank account. These will be available exclusively through Ocean Tackle International and our dealers, so do not be fooled be cheaply made competitors. MSRP $24.99

Length: 186mm (7.5in) Weight: 80g (3oz)
Rigging: 2x OTI Raptor split rings 2x OTI Raptor treble hooks
Packaging: Standard OTI Lure retail packaging

Colors:
Blue Flyer
Purple Flyer
Green Mackerel
Pink Sardine
Mahi MahiSee More


----------



## bjd76

Very happy to see this news! Based on other OTI product quality, I have no doubt you were able to improve the internal wiring structure. Good news, Bryce. They should sell very well, many folks have been asking about them.


----------



## lite-liner

Bryce- this is great news!
sent you a pm on 360.


----------



## jighard

*great news*

would the new metal insert by more like the actual Shibuky vs the former marguroni original trhu-wire ?


----------



## red34

It's very similar to the actual


----------



## SkeeterRonnie

did these ever come to fruition? Wondering where I might be able to start buying a few.


----------



## red34

The early shipment sold out before I even got them on the website. The full shipment is in route and should be here in a couple weeks. All dealers with pre-orders will have them days later.


----------



## Dismissed

We just got a few in at the shop, got a bunch more on order that will be here when Brice gets his shipment....they look great, rigged right and priced right.


----------



## josh K

any reports yet? do they catch fish & the lure holds or not...that's the real question


----------



## Toledo

Just placed an order. Are they currently in stock and shipping?

The new laser colored mini-komodos look promising too.


----------



## Dismissed

Finally got our stock order in, look great!


----------



## Jungle_Jim

I just ordered one. If it swims true and all that I'll be ordering a lot of them.

Jim


----------



## oilpatch

Are they 80gm rigged or unrigged?


----------



## mredman1

*Maguroni*

Are they now in stock?

Mike


----------



## Jungle_Jim

mredman said:


> Are they now in stock?
> 
> Mike


Yes, I bought mine directly from OTI.


----------

